# These are so cute!



## EmmyPrewitt (Jun 11, 2012)

http://weefolkart.com/free-knit-doll-patterns-on-wee-folk-art/


----------



## GrandmaNona (Aug 2, 2013)

Thank you for sharing this site.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Adorable! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## somnus (Dec 30, 2014)

Great wee pattern . Thank you


----------



## EmmyPrewitt (Jun 11, 2012)

You are all welcome.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you for the link, saved it.


----------



## Mamainastitch (Feb 12, 2015)

Those are a lot of fun!


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you, I have saved it.


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this site.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

These are so precious! I'm seeing more and more little dolls keeping little girls company during worship services at church. I'll have to go back later when I can have more time to really look around....and download of course! Thank you for sharing the link with us!


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Truly adorable! Thank you for posting.


----------



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks for the link. On my list to do after Christmas projects finished.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm sure I'll find time to make one of these for the 8 month old grandbaby for Christmas. What a timely post. Thanks so much and Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## jjcooter (Oct 26, 2013)

Very cute, thanks for posting!


----------



## EmmyPrewitt (Jun 11, 2012)

You all are very welcome.


----------



## Trekkiebigtime (Oct 13, 2015)

Great. Just downloaded them.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

They are all adorable, thank you for sharing .


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Very cute and simple dolls. I love the hair!

These would be great for toddlers, especially.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Darling. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

EmmyPrewitt said:


> http://weefolkart.com/free-knit-doll-patterns-on-wee-folk-art/


THANK YOU so much! These are great!!


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

Very clever but I couldn't get the pattern to print? Suggestions?
Thanks.


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

It's not in my future but I really enjoyed looking at the Wee Folk. They are so sweet - thanks for posting...


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

maryjaye: I couldn't get it to print at first either. It just said "blank" and then I went to the pattern link at the top and clicked on it and clicked on the doll pattern from there and it worked. Hope this helps. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## EmmyPrewitt (Jun 11, 2012)

I know! I love the hair too. They are just so cute!



randiejg said:


> Very cute and simple dolls. I love the hair!
> 
> These would be great for toddlers, especially.


----------



## EmmyPrewitt (Jun 11, 2012)

There are some things I save just to look at them from time to time, just because they are cute or pretty, or like Anne Shirley appeal to the imagination! lol



iShirl said:


> It's not in my future but I really enjoyed looking at the Wee Folk. They are so sweet - thanks for posting...


----------



## EmmyPrewitt (Jun 11, 2012)

In addition to what Jberg said perhaps, if that doesn't work, to do a copy and paste. You may have to clean it up a bit. I have done that often.



maryjaye said:


> Very clever but I couldn't get the pattern to print? Suggestions?
> Thanks.


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

Very cute, thanks


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you for the link


----------



## EmmyPrewitt (Jun 11, 2012)

You are very welcome!


----------

